# New Nodak Outdoors Sponsor - Focus Hearing



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to welcome the newest advertiser here at Nodak Outdoors - Focus Hearing.

http://www.focushearing.com/

This is an advertiser that I am very glad to have on board. At the age of only 31, I am legally deaf in my left ear from shooting too much through the years without protection. DON'T SHORT YOUR EARS, ONCE YOUR HEARING IS GONE YOU WILL NEVER GET IT BACK.

So I really feel it's necessary that people look into hearing solutions for hunting, it's worth any price.

FocusEars™ provides state-of-the-art hearing technology for protection and performance. Offering custom-fit and standard-fit devices that will enhance your activity or sport.

Please do yourself a favor and look into them, and make them feel welcome here at Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

welcome focus hearing!!!! my mom is alsome deaf in one ear to bad she didnt know about this before but this is sweet im gunna have to get some!!!


----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)

welcome


----------

